# Service on the Vistafjord



## belleoftheboat (Jan 19, 2007)

OK, I'll cut to the chase...Has anyone here served on the Norwegian Caribbean Line's Vistafjord in the 1980's? (Before Cunard took over) or know anyone who has? I am looking for a long lost friend. Any information would be helpful. Thanks, "Belle"(Sad)


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi Belle, welcome onboard and enjoy the site.

Do you mean The Norwegian America Line's Vistafjord?

Cheers Frank


----------



## belleoftheboat (Jan 19, 2007)

Yes, Sorry! I noticed that later! (Make me swab the deck for that one). Do you know anything Frank? Thanks, Belle


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Hello Belle,
I visited the Vistafjord several times in the 1970's when I was working onboard the Royal Viking Star and a few ex crew members from the Vistafjord came to work on the R V Star but I don't remember any of them, sorry.

Cheers Frank


----------



## belleoftheboat (Jan 19, 2007)

OK Frank, Thanks for trying(Thumb) "Belle"


----------

